# surefire kl3(1st gen, finned) mod???



## Qbreitling (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm looking to improve the functionality, output and run time of my C2 on a KL3 (first gen, finned) head. Just simply replace the led module to a more efficient one and a dual mode tailcap.

I was told that the KL3 first gen is difficult to upgrade.

Have anyone has any experience with the mod.


----------



## tx101 (Mar 7, 2009)

The original KL3 head in my opinion is the best looking head bar none 
It definitely deserves upgrading to a modern emitter
Heres my one 







Milky modded this with a SSC P4U2SWOH, McR38 reflector, UCL lens and AcornHC 1.0 Firmware


----------



## ECKO32 (Mar 14, 2009)

love this kl3 finned head just got one it rocks now i need to figure out how to mod itit looks awesome in that setup i was looking ata chrome one the other day here on wills thread so nice


----------



## Team Member (Mar 14, 2009)

It must be an excellent host for putting a P7 or MC-E in it. Superb cooling with all those finns. 
I have a black and a HA that needs to be modded in some way...:thinking:


----------



## tx101 (Mar 14, 2009)

I want another one now 
Seen a few pop up over the Marketplace, but sadly lack of funds


----------



## BleedingEdge (Apr 10, 2010)

Team Member said:


> It must be an excellent host for putting a P7 or MC-E in it. *Superb cooling with all those finns*.
> :



Anyone know if it could host a SST-50 size-wise and heat-wise?
If so, who could do this? Milky?

Thanks!


----------

